

Bard.io: A one-day build for sharing plain text; looking for feedback. - robotmay
http://bard.io

======
robotmay
I whipped this up last week and I'm not sure where to take it from here. The
idea is to provide an attractive way of sharing plain text, such as articles,
prose, poetry etc.

At the moment it just shows random writings from authors older than 2 days on
the homepage, and I don't think the UI is quite there yet. I'd be really
interested in any feedback or suggestions.

------
yamalight
so, I need to have twitter to share text? I think I'll stick with pastie or
something similar

~~~
robotmay
I'm not trying to emulate pastie in allowing anonymous posting, so I opted for
the quickest authentication system I could. I'll expand it to support other
services or a standard signup form, but I'm not planning on opening it up to
anonymous posting; I see it more like Instagram, for example.

~~~
yamalight
ah, I see. then probably I'm just not your customer :)

~~~
robotmay
That's fine :D I'm just hoping there are customers for the quick-share-
creative-writing market!

~~~
BaltoRouberol
I think people should be able to _see_ what it's about before having to log
in.

~~~
robotmay
Aye, I haven't quite figured out how to do that yet. I want to offer a way of
exploring entries but that relies on there being entries in the first place :)

